
"Airbnb for food" to address global food scarcity and waste? - awawaw
https://whonu.com/
======
awawaw
Hello, we're considering designing whonu.com to become "airbnb for food". This
could enable people globally to make and sell food (as cook entrepreneurs).
They could feed themselves with their food-sales profits. It could address
food scarcity, food waste, and potentially disrupt the fast food industry
also. This in turn could address one of the leading causes of mortality in the
US - the standard American diet.

Any advice about how to hone whonu.com (and any other thoughts) would be
greatly appreciated. Thanks!

